# House name sign



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

I have just completed another house sign for a customer, and attach some pics of the WIP and the final sign, which is about 500 mm wide (about 20")

The main wood is a locally indigenous wood, called Witels (pronounced "vit else"). Although it translates as White Alder, it is not related to the Alders of the Northern hemisphere. The letters were scroll-sawed in Cottonwood, on a Hegner, and the rounding was done on a "knocked up" table with an inverted Dremel Trio fitted with a very small round-over bit. The font used is Maiandra GD

The name Matanja evidently has a Biblical origin, (possibly Hebrew) and is usually a girls name, common in the Netherlands. The sign will attach to a beautiful log home high above the sea.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That turned out really nice Rob. That'll look sharp on a log house.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I like it, very pretty wood.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks real nice to me!


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Rob ~ Beautiful work. What stain/finish did you use? Interesting use of your Dremel Trio. How do you like it?

Bob


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A very nice sign, Rob, and a clever way of making sure the letter spacing was correct.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Pretty wood Rob, almost like your avatar. Beautiful work, thanks for sharing.

What's a dremel trio?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow that's very sharp Rob . Love the transition in color in the upper letters


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Bob - the wood isn't stained, it just has this lovely honey colour when a finish is applied. The finish is a clear outdoor sealer - Rystix.
I have found quite a few uses for the Dremel Trio, since I bought it specifically to complete a large house sign I made a while back - here is a link to the thread I posted at the time - 

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/41800-commissioned-house-name-sign.html

not sure if the pic is still there, but here it is anyway, with a pic of the forest layer being cut with the Trio.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Ray for your kind comments - the Dremel Trio is a tool one can use for small scale cutting, sanding and routing. Check it out here:

Dremel Trio™ / Model: 6800


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow yet another beautiful sign . I've never seen anything like it Rob , you've got a great imagination and talent . How many hours labour did the last one take if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

This is a very nice sign. I would hate to drill holes in it to attach.
Allen


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Love your work.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Rick, it went together over a period of about a month after getting the commission, but the actual woodworking time would be about 12 to 15 hours - a lot of time went into R&D, and sourcing suitable material - there was also a lot of luck involved - i.e. the yellowwood background had this lovely sky effect, and a happily placed knot gave the mountain peak a nice contour.

Allen, I certainly didn't drill holes in it - It had 2 self made heavy duty Aluminium keyhole brackets attached at the back, with bolts in the wall. It is under shelter in the entrance foyer of the house.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

very nice work


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

Wildwood said:


> I have just completed another house sign for a customer, and attach some pics of the WIP and the final sign, which is about 500 mm wide (about 20")
> 
> The main wood is a locally indigenous wood, called Witels (pronounced "vit else"). Although it translates as White Alder, it is not related to the Alders of the Northern hemisphere. The letters were scroll-sawed in Cottonwood, on a Hegner, and the rounding was done on a "knocked up" table with an inverted Dremel Trio fitted with a very small round-over bit. The font used is Maiandra GD
> 
> The name Matanja evidently has a Biblical origin, (possibly Hebrew) and is usually a girls name, common in the Netherlands. The sign will attach to a beautiful log home high above the sea.


Baie wonderlike werk - I'm a fellow South African but I'm afraid this is the extent of my afrikaans.

I don't know where you are based in SA but I'd be interested in knowing your timber supplier if in jhb.

Again Excellent work

Cheers 
Paul


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

HI paul - thanks for the comments. I have sent you a PM
(I am in Wilderness)
Rob


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Artylarry (Feb 6, 2015)

lovely work, I may have to have a go at something similar. (although nowhere near as goood)


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice work Rob. Lovr the landscape. Hoping to get some work done when the weather breaks


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you Barb and Keven


----------

